# If you had to chose 1? Gu or eo



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2014)

if you had to choose 1 which would it be for your brews that need them

Guaiacol

Or 

Eo

???


----------



## Trump40 (Apr 7, 2014)

Guaiacol all the way.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2014)

Do you have any guaicol recipes that I can try to convert from eo to guaiacol?

Would a 50/50 eo/gso recipe work with say 10% guaiacol and gso or mct carrier? For example??

Or a full eo carrier recipe conver to 15% guacol +oil carrier?

Don't want to make it for it to crash so want the guaiacol right.

Thanks


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 25, 2014)

Lol.what now. . What raws and not some blend are u wishing to make..


----------

